# who will come with us? we need your help



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

So I live in West Valley and have a friend who is up in Logan going to school. My friend met a guy snowmobiling who owns land in Logan somewhere that supposably holds a lot of geese. We have permission to hunt it whenever now  but, we are both fairly new to waterfowl hunting, especially geese. We don't have geese decoys or anything. So we were thinking that we could bring a couple guys with us who could share their knowledge and decoys and we could all have a good time! 
We havent set up a specific day yet. But who ever is willing to come and help just let me know here or PM.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## skeeter065 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok sounds good Saturdays are good


----------



## Mr._Rogers (Dec 29, 2010)

pm sent!


----------



## Mr._Rogers (Dec 29, 2010)

pm sent!


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Is the landowner cool with you extending his land access to anyone out there in internet land? Just saying....................Sounds like a nice guy wouldn't want to ruin a good thing.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

hemionus said:


> Is the landowner cool with you extending his land access to anyone out there in internet land? Just saying....................Sounds like a nice guy wouldn't want to ruin a good thing.


They aren't extending it for anyone to come as they please. They need help on a hunt. They have the land. They need help killing the geese. My guess is the landowners cool with them hunting it with whoever they bring.


----------



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

Dustin Richardson said:


> hemionus said:
> 
> 
> > Is the landowner cool with you extending his land access to anyone out there in internet land? Just saying....................Sounds like a nice guy wouldn't want to ruin a good thing.
> ...


Well said Dustin! We got the permission to hunt the private land with a few buddies on a particular day. Of course we cannot/wont tell our buddies who come with that they can go back as they please without first talking to the land owner.


----------



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

UPDATE for those that have pm'd me. its short notice but we are leaving tomorrow. text my cell number i gave you so we can communicat quicker.
thanks for the help guys!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

So how did you guy's do ?

We ended up not going goose hunting. My boy and I just went to Wasatch Wing & Clay and shot some Phez.


----------



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

Well.. it was good! I learned a lot. I was kind of thinking it would turn out into a day of scouting, which it did. We got set up and it looked good but we didnt see a single bird all day! It was -13 the whole morning so we were thinking they may have moved out of the area or just didnt want to get up from the roost, who knows. We got to know the property and see what we have to work with, with more preparation this field could be amazing! 
So 0 geese sucks, but the knowledge and friends I gained, and the fun time was all worth it!


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> So 0 geese sucks, but the knowledge and friends I gained, and the fun time was all worth it!


Those wild goose chases are so fun!  10tenner


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

all too often, i see/hear a hunt was unsuccessful because folks didnt limit or shoot something. Nice to see you are an exception!

Good luck, and be sure that landowner and his land are taken care of.


----------

